# xDIMAX to the rescue!



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey all,

I recently purchased two Grex xDimax and they work great! http://www.xdimax.com/grex/grex.html feel free to check out the website and if you have any questions feel free to contact me and I can give you my opinoin.

If you are wondering why I bought two well that was to capture the video signal that comes in from my satellite provider. So I have the Video RCA cord coming from the output on the satellite box and going to the xDimax in and then from the xDimax out to the tivo in.

The second xDimax is on the same Tivo unit but it has the out video tivo signal going to the xDimax in and then another RCA cord from te xDimax out to the VCR in.

I use this one for video that is downloaded to my TIVo and thus bypasses the first xDimax.

It works great!

Regards,
GFS


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It seems to me, it is just a device to remove copy protections from an analog composite or S-video signal.


----------



## enricomad (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

I'm a bit skeptical or ordering this unit because I don't see any information about the company or their whereabouts.
Can you fill me in on some info about xDimax?
Please respond to my e-mail [email protected].

Thanks so much.

Enrico


----------



## ella (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,
I can understand the XDIMAX company. The sort of product they sell do not encourage to provide too much information about themselves. A number of similar companies have bee sued by Macrovision already. So let us give them a chance to survive.
I actually care to understand how can I use this product to record some on line games to my recorder. I have found following diagram on their site 
http://www.xdimax.com/grex_faq/faq_howto.html#stbdvdsvideo
Can I connect it via receiver. And where should I put grex and receiver in this case?


----------



## ella (Oct 20, 2008)

Well just in case send me some more info about them as well via private messages


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It simply connects between the video source and the recorder.


----------



## ella (Oct 20, 2008)

classicsat said:


> It simply connects between the video source and the recorder.


Should it be
Cable Box --> Grex --> Receiver --> DVD Recorder
or
Cable Box --> Receiver --> Grex --> DVD Recorder?
I think first option is better as in this case I get non protected video right after receiver. 
And I also think of using S-Video connection Cable Box ===> Grex ==> Receiver.

And I also think of using S-Video connection Cable Box ===> Grex ==> Receiver.
http://www.xdimax.com/grex_faq/faq_howto.html#stbdvdsvideo


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

classicsat said:


> It seems to me, it is just a device to remove copy protections from an analog composite or S-video signal.


I think it mentions digital copy protection too.


----------



## ZaslnyKazachek (May 13, 2009)

Somethimes i feel like if i fart too loud, someone gonna sue me! 
Thanks to such companies as XDIMAX i could backup all my old VHS tapes to DVD's and i see nothing illegal in it! I mean i bought this movies ones, but VHS don't last long so why should i buy them again on DVD? That's a ****** robbery!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The possible illegality is the fact you are removing copprotection. Since the content is analog, it may not be illegal.


----------



## ella (Oct 20, 2008)

classicsat said:


> The possible illegality is the fact you are removing copprotection. Since the content is analog, it may not be illegal.


Do you mean it is legal with digital content?
Anyway I do not see what is not legal in recording my own video content to my own DVD's? I would even ask if it is legal not to let me do it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

UNless you have a funky camcorder your own video would not have copy protection.

The video on commercial videocassettes does not belong to you, the copy is only licensed to you to view.

Removing copy protection from digital content is illegal per the DMCA. Content on a videocassette is analog, so its copy protection may not be illegal to remove bey virtue of the fact it is illegal. I think the same may apply to the analog video from a digital player.


----------



## ZaslnyKazachek (May 13, 2009)

Well, they can't sue all of us, so if tomorrow i'll want to put all my DVD's on Blue Ray or something i'll surely do it, because it's all about comfort.


----------

